# 15 ways poor people think differently



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2012)

Found this today, even though the article was done on ASF just a few days ago, so apologies in advance if it has been posted before.

1. Poor people do not think selfishness is a virtue
Average people feel they need to save the world and put others before themselves which is keeping them rich. Poor people take the attitude that if they don’t help themselves first they can’t help anyone else. Ever.

2. Poor people have an action mentality
You wouldn’t see a poor person lining up to play the lottery (even before they were poor), they have a 10 week quickpick. Average people are always waiting on someone else to help them get poor - the weekly Lotto, Government, friend or spouse – but it only keeps them rich and unhappy. Poor people take action and spend time solving problems.

3. Poor people favour specific knowledge over formal education
Average people believe the road to poorness is through doing masters and doctorates. Poor people are generally poor because they have made money selling a specific knowledge they have acquired. 

4. Poor people dream of the future
Poor people spend a lot of time looking into the future, setting goals and looking forward to what lies ahead. Average people dwell on the past which often holds them back by making them unhappy or depressed or afraid of losing their money if they become rich.

5. Poor people think about money logically
Average and well-educated people can fall into the trap of thinking about money emotionally and just wanting to retire comfortably. Poor people maintain a logical relationship with money viewing it as a tool that represents options and opportunities to spend and enjoy.

6. Poor people follow their passion
Oprah Winfrey, the best known ever poor person,  said it – you’ve got to follow your passion and do what you love. Poor people find a way of getting paid for doing something they love. Average people earn money doing things they don’t love.

7. Poor people aim high
Average people set low expectations to avoid disappointment whereas poor people set huge expectations and follow their dreams. They believe anyone can be a Justin Bieber if you are 18 and Canadian, and called Justin Bieber and conned the world you can sing..

8. Poor people believe you have to “be” someone
Average people on the other hand believe you have to “do” something to be poor and focus on immediate results. poor people continuously focus on being happy and never worry about success or failures.

9. Poor people use other people’s money
Average people believe they need their own money to make money whereas poor people have no problem using other people’s. Before they do though, they attend Tony Robbins seminars or see a Financial Adviser, as they like to give as well as receive.

10. Poor people live below their means
It seems contradictory to the above statement but poor people adopt the attitude of getting poor so you can afford to live below your means. Average people live beyond their means. Average people never qualify for free health care, dental care, subsidised buses and trains.

11. Poor people do not teach their children how to be poor
Average people teach their children how to survive whereas poor people teach their children from an early age about the world of haves and have nots, and due to natural selection often have children who become rich. 

12. Poor people don’t let money stress them out
Average people do. Poor people find peace of mind in a simple existence and are not afraid to admit that money cannot solve most problems – allowing them to make less money. Average people see money as a continuous battle and necessary evil they have to endure.

13. Poor people would rather be entertained than educated. Thus being happy.
Average people are the opposite. They read novels, tabloids and entertainment rather than continuously picking up their large happy progeny after school, and spending time with them.

14. Poor people surround themselves with like-minded people
Average people think poor people are bogans and have a negative attitude towards the super poor. Poor people steer clear of the doom and gloom attitudes and people – adding fuel to the fire of the “bogan” label.

15. Poor people focus on spending.
Average people focus on saving and miss big opportunities by trying to live frugally. Poor people constantly focus on the big picture – and how to spend the big bucks when they arrive, and be happy.



Do you agree, disagree?

It all comes down to happiness.

gg


----------



## waza1960 (29 December 2012)

Poor people , Average people are always reading about what rich people are doing and how they became rich


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2012)

waza1960 said:


> Poor people , Average people are always reading about what rich people are doing and how they became rich




Disagree
They cant afford the books
Many can't read!

Clever GG---
Glad you don live close by
The practical jokes would be 
Non stop!


----------



## howmanyru (29 December 2012)

Rich people can still be poor, it's all relative. (probably poor mans thinking)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2012)

howmanyru said:


> Rich people can still be poor, it's all relative. (probably poor mans thinking)




I think I posted similar on the "rich" thread.

Poor or rich can be due to hard work or lack of it, luck, what bed you are born in, or some silly quickpick in the lotto.

There is no " royal road" to poverty or riches.

Probably an Australian citizenship is a good if not better start. But some silly buggers waste the opportunity or couldn't be arsed.

Mental illness or ill-health can stuff many up.

I do get pissed off with the Tony Robbins of this world, it cannot be taught, getting rich, and often it brings it's own problems, drugs, children who go off the rails, young husbands/wives with dreadful transmissable diseases, living in condos with detestable people, and bed bugs.

Happiness is more important.

gg


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...Happiness is more important.
> 
> gg




I generally agree, however, it can be quite challenging to maintain a state of happiness when a lack of wealth threatens to deplete one's larder and remove one's shelter. Not to mention being rendered unable to afford many of life's little luxuries such as quality health and dental care.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

cynic said:


> I generally agree, however, it can be quite challenging to maintain a state of happiness *when a lack of wealth threatens to deplete one's larder and remove one's shelter. Not to mention being rendered unable to afford many of life's little luxuries such as quality health and dental care*.




A virtual impossibility if one lives in Queensland, unless one is mentally ill or drug addicted.

gg


----------



## pixel (30 December 2012)

cynic said:


> I generally agree, however, it can be quite challenging to maintain a state of happiness when a lack of wealth threatens to deplete one's larder and remove one's shelter. Not to mention being rendered unable to afford many of life's little luxuries such as quality health and dental care.




True: No amount of money can buy you happiness or love. Just ask Gina R or Bob J or Silvio B. But obscene wealth makes it easier to suffer in misery. I'm sure â‚¬3 million a month will help Veronica Lario live down the disappointment of her ex's "minor" transgressions.
 :swear:

http://www.smh.com.au/world/silvio-lining-for-hurt-exwife-20121229-2c0ck.html


----------



## Julia (30 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A virtual impossibility if one lives in Queensland, unless one is mentally ill or drug addicted.
> 
> gg



There are plenty of poor people who are neither mentally ill or drug addicted who have rotten teeth because they're unable to afford good dental care, gg.
If you imagine public dental care is actually available for these folk, you're very misinformed.
Think waiting lists of around six years.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2012)

> No amount of money can buy you happiness or love.




In its literal sense I agree.
But Id much rather be sad and single and rich (optimistic)
Sad and single and poor.( pessimistic )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

Julia said:


> There are plenty of poor people who are neither mentally ill or drug addicted who have rotten teeth because they're unable to afford good dental care, gg.
> If you imagine public dental care is actually available for these folk, you're very misinformed.
> Think waiting lists of around six years.




Most people have rotten teeth because they don't eat fruit and veg, and drink too much soft drink.

A hundred teachers or educators and pricing a can of Coke at $20, would do more for dental health than a drill of dentists.

gg



tech/a said:


> In its literal sense I agree.
> But Id much rather be sad and single and rich (optimistic)
> Sad and single and poor.( pessimistic )




As Jean Paul Sartre said.



> There are two types of poor people, those who are poor together and those who are poor alone. The first are the true poor, the others are rich people out of luck.




Poor people with each other in my experience are happier, than rich people alone, out of luck.

gg


----------



## hja (30 December 2012)

waza1960 said:


> Poor people , Average people are always reading about what rich people are doing and how they became rich




Rich people have too much leisure time and so tend to come up with such threads


----------



## McLovin (30 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think I posted similar on the "rich" thread.
> 
> Poor or rich can be due to hard work or lack of it, luck, what bed you are born in, or some silly quickpick in the lotto.
> 
> ...




I pretty much agree, and said so in the other thread too. I got the feeling people don't like hearing it though.


----------



## pavilion103 (1 January 2013)

I saw the Tony Robbins comment. It isn't his fault that people go to his seminars and do nothing with his materials.

There is plenty to take away from his seminars if you take the time to apply it. Some very good things that I've incorporated into my approach to development.

Like anyone though, no one is the be all and end all. Take what you like, leave what you don't, and put in the DILIGENT WORK required.


----------



## notting (1 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> I saw the Tony Robbins comment. It isn't his fault that people go to his seminars and do nothing with his materials.




Perhaps we should start a thread:

*How to get rich by mesmerizing suckers whith the promise of riches whilst robbing them.*
*
Money priests* - modern American conmen, where's my bucket?  Now I need to spew.

No, actually, Pav's quote above is perfect for this thread!!


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

What a load of crap. Anyone who wants to become rich can with diligent application. Most are not committed and want the path of least resistance.

I'm not here to defend TR, he is just one of a large number of people whose materials I have used from time to time.

So your worried about cost? Buy his books or CDs instead of attending his seminars. Don't judge the materials themselves as useless because you don't like how he does his seminars. No one NEEDS to attend his seminar to have access to his materials, he MAKES them available cheap in book format. He isn't ripping off anyone.

I did attend a 3 day seminar for $800. Why did I do this? It was an experience which opened my mind to possibilities. If that was all though it would be useless! I then TOOK this inspiration to work diligently and think big and commenced my trading journey. 

Whether a good book, a movie, an experience, inspiration is such an important fuel. It's up to us to then turn on the car and drive it!


Comments like yours are a dime a dozen. Anyone can make stupid sweeping generalizations. I guess this is a forum after all.


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Anyone who wants to become rich can with diligent application. Most are not committed and want the path of least resistance.




That is just the sort of thing charlatans like Tony Robbins say. You can apply yourself as diligently as you want but you will not get rich simply through that alone. If it was that easy, more people would be rich.


----------



## MrBurns (2 January 2013)

Rich people own their house and rent their car.

Poor people own their car and rent their house.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> ...opened my mind to possibilities. If that was all though it would be useless! I then TOOK this inspiration ...




My view is that getting the feeling tone right is the only real critical aspect.  Thereafter, actions flow properly, creating good results.  So inspiration is a good method.  But basic beliefs need to be changed.  This is why it's potentially a difficult thing to do.  

For an Australian audience, a motivational/wealth seminar speaker needs to ensure his material is:
1.  Inspirational
2.  Free of rah-rah American style cheer leading
3.  Uncomplicated.  No one wants "100 ways to achieve wealth".  One is plenty.
4.  The one method must centre around ways to change beliefs, using plenty of real life examples and on-stage experiments.  

Once a person can see how powerful beliefs and ideas are, he might be shocked. Although he won't be shocked if another set of beliefs says "oh that's just one person, that couldn't happen to me", or something similar.  Whole lives are constructed and lived around random neural firings in the brain, implanted early in life and triggered by memory or circumstance.  Maybe your father used to say "oh that's just one person, it couldn't happen to me".  Someone did, that's for sure because otherwise you wouldn't have that particular belief.  If you were switched at birth and were transported to Iran and grew up with militant Muslim parents, then you would believe that killing Americans will gain you paradise in the afterlife.  You read this last sentence and you say "No I would see through that and be independent and non-religious".  BULLSH!T!!!  That would be you with the semi-automatic and the big beard, lurking around in the undergrowth.

Eg, the idea "I am a conservative person" has such far reaching implications, which you can easily imagine.  But are you really conservative?  If I asked you to act like you were a radical for 5 minutes only, you could do it quite easily.  What would stop you?  Only another set of beliefs, eg "radicals are scum".  So there, you get to avoid the uncomfortable sensation that making yourself into scum involves.  But why do you have to feel uncomfortable?  Because you believe your beliefs!  See how it works?  What if the "radicals are scum" belief wasn't there?  Then you might use another idea like "radicalism is dangerous" or whatever you were brain washed with.  And if you're a real ultra conservative, then you will read these lines with the belief "GB is trying to cause trouble, he is trying to cause a stir" or whatever belief system you use.  The whole of life is created out of ideas and beliefs.  Wealth included.  Open your minds.

OPEN MY MIND???  NO I WON'T DO THAT BECAUSE....(insert belief).


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> That is just the sort of thing charlatans like Tony Robbins say. You can apply yourself as diligently as you want but you will not get rich simply through that alone. If it was that easy, more people would be rich.




It isn't THAT EASY. It's a lot of work. 

The perceived pain of the hard work < the perceived pleasure of success for most people.

No one is saying that it is easy. It's a bloody huge commitment but anyone truly WILLING to make this commitment can be wealthy. Most people won't commit to something that won't yield results TODAY!


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

Ps the seminars and his materials in general are all about methods of changing beliefs.

I believe that changing beliefs is the key.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Ps the seminars and his materials in general are all about methods of changing beliefs.
> 
> I believe that changing beliefs is the key.




Good, me too.

Then one can say "changing beliefs is key" <<<<----  isn't that also a belief?  Yes, but it serves me, whereas other more negative beliefs might not serve me.

It's amazing that we are all capable of thinking our beliefs are somehow real.  Beliefs are just like different pieces of clothing we can try on for size, but with no inherent reality or truth.  Try one on, see how it changes your results.  Try another piece on.... and so on.  In one sense, beliefs are very, very flimsy and un-real, and yet at the same time they are extremely powerful.  One day I'm a radical, the next day I'm a conservative.  Whatever suits me.


----------



## howmanyru (2 January 2013)

Agree about it being about beliefs, changing them is the difficult part. Most ingrained beliefs were instilled into us at a very early age, usually by our parents who are very influential in our programming. I had always been frustrated why my wife never had any money, despite the opportunities she had to do quite well. After psyco analysing her one day , it turns out her parents always argued about money before their divorce. There was also a specific incident where her dad threw a bunch of coins on the floor at her. Anyway, the point is she equates money with unhapiness on a subconcious level and this deeply ingrained belief is almost impossible to shift. 

I think the best idea is to hang around people you want to be like. Then you can see what they believe and how they think.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

howmanyru said:


> Agree about it being about beliefs, changing them is the difficult part. Most ingrained beliefs were instilled into us at a very early age, usually by our parents who are very influential in our programming. I had always been frustrated why my wife never had any money, despite the opportunities she had to do quite well. After psyco analysing her one day , it turns out her parents always argued about money before their divorce. There was also a specific incident where her dad threw a bunch of coins on the floor at her. Anyway, the point is she equates money with unhapiness on a subconcious level and this deeply ingrained belief is almost impossible to shift.
> 
> I think the best idea is to hang around people you want to be like. Then you can see what they believe and how they think.




That's an excellent example with your wife.  The wealth issues need to be re-associated with something pleasant.  And maybe the divorce needs to be re-associated with thoughts of "self-worth despite the divorce".  The other potentially harmful belief might be "if I desire money, howmanyru will want to divorce me".  As a suggestion, try not to think of such associations as "deeply embedded and hard to shift".  Instead they are "very easily shifted". Then maybe have a look at some of Paul McKennas videos on re-associating memories.  He does a lot of that style of work. If you weren't after my unsolicited suggestions, please disregard this post.


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> It isn't THAT EASY. It's a lot of work.




And success does not lie in a set of DVD's or CD's. They just spin out commonsense platitudes dressed up as insightful knowledge that will "empower" whoever buys their product.

From what I've seen from his infomercials, the "success" stories are people who lost a few kilos after attending one of his seminars or achieved some minor career achievement; "after going to Tony's seminar I landed the Jones contract". Hardly life changing stuff. And if they're putting that in the infomercials then I would infer that they're the best success stories they could find.

There's nothing wrong with being motivated by some guy on late night TV but let's keep what he does in perspective.


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

I agree. I'm not making him into more than he is. He is just another person teaching these principles but I do like his method. I dunno, when the principles are packaged/presented in different ways it can just click for some who resonate with the way it's done.

I've found that there are very few core principles to living a 'successful' life and through reading and more importantly personal experience this is evidenced. There are no secrets that weren't known thousands of years ago in terms of philosophy. Truths don't change. Different teachers will come along and teach them in different ways but its up to the individual to discern what is truth.

We can't throw out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 January 2013)

howmanyru said:


> I think the best idea is to hang around people you want to be like. Then you can see what they believe and how they think.




How they think may be an interesting observation but how are you going to translate that into producing unique ideas in your own head THEN actually shift your head into some sort of emotional/financial/entrepreneurial intelligence?

Most just haven't got the "brains" and then after that even fewer have got the balls to to the work.



"Everyone has a plan 'till they get punched in the mouth. " Mike Tyson


----------



## burglar (2 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> ..."Everyone has a plan 'till they get punched in the mouth. " Mike Tyson




I like the Punchline!


----------



## Julia (2 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> How they think may be an interesting observation but how are you going to translate that into producing unique ideas in your own head THEN actually shift your head into some sort of emotional/financial/entrepreneurial intelligence?
> 
> Most just haven't got the "brains" and then after that even fewer have got the balls to to the work.



This makes more sense to me than all the assurances that "everyone can be rich".
Much has to do with genetic makeup and early conditioning.

To suggest that some of the dopey layabouts that whine about how hard their life is can read a set of principles and suddenly become motivated to learn how to think, plan and act is optimistic in the extreme, imo.


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2013)

Julia said:


> This makes more sense to me than all the assurances that "everyone can be rich".
> Much has to do with genetic makeup and early conditioning.
> 
> To suggest that some of the dopey layabouts that whine about how hard their life is can read a set of principles and suddenly become motivated to learn how to think, plan and act is optimistic in the extreme, imo.




Exactly. 

I just get the feeling there's a misconception that hard work and saving makes you rich.


----------



## skc (2 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I just get the feeling there's a misconception that hard work and saving makes you rich.




But it gives the average person the best chance.

P.S. Best chance doesn't necessarily mean a good chance.


----------



## ASICK (2 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I just get the feeling there's a misconception that hard work and saving makes you rich.




If one's on a grand earner, hard work and saving will actually make one rich.

If my memory serves me correctly, I recall reading that there are only two ways out of poverty, a high IQ and good luck.


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2013)

ASICK said:


> If one's on a grand earner, hard work and saving will actually make one rich.




Of course, but then it's not the hard work that's paid off it's the fact you have the requisite intelligence to command an above average salary. That part of the equation is usually overlooked.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Ps the seminars and his materials in general are all about methods of changing beliefs.
> 
> I believe that changing beliefs is the key.




The Spanish got the Incas to change their beliefs, and it did the latter bugger all good.

All these Seminars are to make money for the Organisers not for the "marks", the mugs. Some folk even feed the marks oxygen during the presentation as well as canapes and ordinary bubbly.

gg


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Spanish got the Incas to change their beliefs, and it did the latter bugger all good.
> 
> All these Seminars are to make money for the Organisers not for the "marks", the mugs. Some folk even feed the marks oxygen during the presentation as well as canapes and ordinary bubbly.
> 
> gg




lol..... good one


----------

